# Ginobilli's up and under Kobe and Turiaf!



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/orjpdslhkdw&hl=en&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/orjpdslhkdw&hl=en&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And that wasn't even the toughest shot he made tonight! I think that would be the contested 3 pointer he threw up right as the shot clock expired.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

imagine if manu can do what he did today in game 4. i would say there is a good possibility, manu usually will string a few good games in a row


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

> And that wasn't even the toughest shot he made tonight! I think that would be the contested 3 pointer he threw up right as the shot clock expired.





> imagine if manu can do what he did today in game 4. i would say there is a good possibility, manu usually will string a few good games in a row


That 3 was an incredible shot! And important. Timmy started slowly, but gradually got in the groove. I haven't seen the stats yet, but this may have been the Spurs' best shooting game of this postseason. I worry that they can't keep that up. They are such an inconsistent shooting team. The best part of game 3 was their movement - both players and the ball. The bench came through, too. Pop made some good adjustments. I hope they will build on them. But the Lakers will make some changes for game 4, too. Kobe will likely be more aggressive. Fisher and Odom will probably not play as poorly. I just hope that we can even the series.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a vid of the great night Manu had:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7QievRuZYyI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7QievRuZYyI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

